# Cornell & Diehl - Old Joe Krantz



## CrankyChris (Apr 9, 2009)

This tobacco reminds me of GP Haddos Delight because the perique is more piquant than spicy. It is a delightful change of pace from standard VaPers and it leaves me wanting to smoke another bowl.

The beginning is a little rough but by the first tamp, the nice nuttiness of the burley comes through. The VAs are subtle and add a hint of sweetness to the burley and the nice soapy flavor of the perique. I had no problems with bite, though this blend lends itself to sitting back and taking your time. It really is a relaxing smoke. 

About mid bowl, it reaches it peak. I'm a big fan of the burley. It has such great interplay with the perique. It's just delicious! Exhaling through the nose is wonderful, but a warning to inhalers! I french inhale and perique and smokiness will almost knock you down. 

It burned fairly well and I had minimal relights. The moisture in my can was a little on the dry side, but since I smoke a lot of 2015, it was probably the correct moisture content. Not much gurgle and the ash was grey/black. Very limited dottle. 

I struggle between highly recommended and just recommended. I'd probably give it 3.4 *s. OJK is a very good blend that could probably use a dedicated pipe (or at least a pipe that smokes the soapier periques). If you're a VaPer fan, you should definitely try it.


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Great Review! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I recently received a 100g tin, but haven't opened it yet. Looking forward to it, as I like several of the C&D blends. BTW, excuse my arrant ignorance, but who was Joe Krantz?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Zeabed said:


> BTW, excuse my arrant ignorance, but who was Joe Krantz?


This post peaked my curiousity so I sent an email to Craig and he kindly replied (how's that for service!):

_John:

OJK was Bob Runowski's grandfather and Bob was responsible for the blend.

Enjoy!

Craig
_
I just thought you might still be interested in knowing.

John


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> This post peaked my curiousity so I sent an email to Craig and he kindly replied (how's that for service!):
> 
> _John:_
> 
> ...


Thank you, indigo. Actually, I recently read one of Bob's posts somewhere in which he mentions his grandfather and the namesake blend. That was a nice sentimental touch, I think. I've got a tin of it in my cellar.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

No problem, Ed. It is a very nice tribute indeed!


----------

